# Acclimitizing new fish



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Well hopefullt my rhom will come 2morrow. What the best way to acclimitize him. Last time i got a fish from ash i put the fish and the water he was packed in in a bucket and then i slowly started to add water from my tank. About every 15mins i took a lil water outta the bucket and added some more tank water. I did this till the water was clear and not blue from the meds ash packs with. Is this the ebst way to do this or is there a better way. i am so excited 
Thanks guys


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I put them in a very thick plastic bag,filled 1/2 way with the water they were packed in,floated for about 1/2 hr,after that,slowly filled the bag with tank water,that took about another 20 mins,after bag full ,took them out of bag and put into tank,i did it this way and worked well,all that came were very cold and breathing very little,all made it and are still with me today









forgot,the reason that they were cold was cuz AE screwed up


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> I put them in a very thick plastic bag,filled 1/2 way with the water they were packed in,floated for about 1/2 hr,after that,slowly filled the bag with tank water,that took about another 20 mins,after bag full ,took them out of bag and put into tank,i did it this way and worked well,all that came were very cold and breathing very little,all made it and are still with me today


 Thanks Physco that the way i did it with my reds and other fish i bought locally. I just wanna know the best way to do this because i am so excited to get my first Rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know if this is the best way but I just let the bag that he came sit in the tank for an hour and opened up the bag and let him free. I did that with both fish from Ash with no problems.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I don't know if this is the best way but I just let the bag that he came sit in the tank for an hour and opened up the bag and let him free. I did that with both fish from Ash with no problems.


 The only concern with this is that their are still meds present in the water in that bag and the ammonia level in that bag is near toxic for the P's by the time of delivery. I personally *NEVER* introduce water from another tank into my own. Especially water from shipping.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I add water to the bucket about every 10-15 minutes or so. Then when the bucket is filled, I just dump the p in the tank.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this is the method i have used for a few fish from the UK and the US

this method can be used for any fish that has been shipped but it is the method i have used for piranha that have been shipped from the US to the UK where i live the fish have travelled for well over 30 hours also good for fish from a different area that has different water.

i first place the bag into the tank to get the temp up to the tank temp @ 15-20 minutes depending how cold the water in the bag is.
i then add some tank water to a bucket just enough so that when the fish and water from the bag are emptied into the bucket the fish can swim upright (differences may occur as to how wide the bucket is a thinner one is best to use)
next a small piece of airline tube is used to syphon water from the tank to the bucket put a knot in this so the water can drip at a reasonable rate but not flow.
place the fish into the bucket with the water from the bag and syphon the tank water into the bucket.
this usually takes @ 45 minutes to an hour giving the fish time to get used to the tank water so the fish will have no shock.
remember the water used to ship fish can be tranqulised so this should never be put into the tank and it will also be full of ammonia, when the bucket is full you can net the fish and add it to that tank.
i used this method on my piraya it took an hour to fill the bucket and the fish looked lifeless when i first put it in the bucket near the end it was swimming around and when added into the tank went swimming off doing its thing.
i also used this with my arowana and will do the same with the other fish i get that are not from my area.

dixon


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

MStiers said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this is the best way but I just let the bag that he came sit in the tank for an hour and opened up the bag and let him free. I did that with both fish from Ash with no problems.
> ...


 I agree. The water from that bag is very toxic. Its been non filtered for at least a say. Full of amonia I imagine.


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

sweet, this is just the question i was gonna ask soon


----------

